# living room



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 28, 2013)

I know you guys are tired of seeing the two only bikes I own ( will take free donations to build it up lol) but I cleaned the house and took a pic... Last year prewar and first year postwar together plus a 41 girls upside down... Whats your living room look like...?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I know you guys are tired of seeing the two only bikes I own ( will take free donations to build it up lol) but I cleaned the house and took a pic... Last year prewar and first year postwar together plus a 41 girls upside down... Whats your living room look like...?
> View attachment 111041




not like this.no bikes allowed in the house.only the garage which is swollen,and outside.i dont get tired of your bikes,theyre pretty sweet.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 28, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> not like this.no bikes allowed in the house.only the garage which is swollen,and outside.i dont get tired of your bikes,theyre pretty sweet.




Tank for the brown bike is getting some love. So the ba97 will be a BA 107 soon lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2013)

*House*

So here's an idea of what my living room looks like







Then there's the kitchen









and lastly the master bath


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 28, 2013)

Great collection!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 111085




I'll take the airflow ..


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> So here's an idea of what my living room looks like
> 
> View attachment 111081View attachment 111082
> 
> ...




Very nice!!!! I love the blue with yellow strips.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> So here's an idea of what my living room looks like
> 
> View attachment 111081View attachment 111082
> 
> ...




Will you adopt me? Please?


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 29, 2013)

I wish my living room looked so nice,pretty sweet !


----------



## HARPO (Aug 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> So here's an idea of what my living room looks like
> 
> View attachment 111081View attachment 111082
> 
> ...





I assume that you're not married, lol!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2013)

You would be correct. The current girlfriend seems cool with it so far but we'll see how long that lasts! V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 30, 2013)

Careful! Don't drop the soap, you'll knock the "Cotton Picker" over!!!


----------



## REC (Aug 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> You would be correct. The current girlfriend seems cool with it so far but we'll see how long that lasts! V/r Shawn




That is hilarious! My wife puts up with a lot - there are 3 in our bedroom, two more in the front bedroom (2 others got moved to the small shed yesterday), and at last count, 10 in the Florida room. A couple of years ago, I bought a pretty good sized shed to get this stuff out of the house. 

_That worked out well....._

Still have a small shed and a trailer with bikes and stuff in them, still have bikes in the house, and NO ROOM in the big shed for anything else built. 

Seriously, I need some more room. I have another five Cycle-Trucks to put together, as well as what is on the wall (5), and there are two more tandems in pieces. A couple of 24" bikes, another couple of 20" ones......

Your living room is looking pretty darn good! I could rent some floor space ??????? If not, I'm gonna have to start hangin' 'em from the ceiling.

REC


----------



## onecatahula (Aug 30, 2013)

*My Living Room*

This thread cracks me up !

Here is my living room, but more importantly, gotta say that God blessed me with a woman that puts up with having my "hobby" IN the living room (and parts scattered all over the house). 

"A good woman is hard to find, and worth far more than [Prewar Schwinns]" Proverbs 31

Now if I can just teach her to dust off the bikes every week . . .


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2013)

onecatahula said:


> This thread cracks me up !
> 
> Here is my living room, but more importantly, gotta say that God blessed me with a woman that puts up with having my "hobby" IN the living room (and parts scattered all over the house).
> 
> ...




If I had turned my camera the other way you would have seen my vinyl laying all over the place... Lok


----------



## younggun'85 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Where do you live????*

That you need to keep your bikes locked up in your living room?



onecatahula said:


> This thread cracks me up !
> 
> Here is my living room, but more importantly, gotta say that God blessed me with a woman that puts up with having my "hobby" IN the living room (and parts scattered all over the house).
> 
> ...


----------

